# 1/32 B-17 up for preorder at HLJ



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.hlj.com/product/hkm01e04

Too big and too expensive for me, but i bet somebody out there has been waiting his whole life for this.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I cannot wait to see a diorama with that thing!


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

The 1 metre wingspan is impressive / imposing. I think you would need to build a new display cabinet to house such a worthy replica.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have paid more for resin kits.

I for one will be doing this. Its like the new TOS 1/350 Enterprise ( real Enterprise ) Kits like this are DREAM kits!

Thanks for the heads up JP :thumbsup:


----------

